# want to order but scared



## stoner 420 (Nov 12, 2007)

hey everybody i have been awaiting the finish of my second grow and i am cleaning everything out and want to order seeds before i move....... i have been looking at the different posts about seedbanks here recently and the two that are in mind are Peak seeds.com and the Doc and... with that said i also am looking for a good strain to keep going i want  good narcotic high where i can't hardly move off the couch and a good danky taste that taste of some of the stickiest bud you've ever seen so witht that in mind if anyone knows of any good strains like this pls let me know and especially TBG cause i know you know what strain i am looking for........... i was thinking White Widow  but maybe some good info of it would help my desicine ............... pls help me i need a good one around here it is very very very dry


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2007)

*I would go with White Widow or Northernberry.  *


----------



## stoner 420 (Nov 18, 2007)

well i figured that i would get more response i still need help with a really good seed bank to order from i also would love to find some wwxnb (stoney bud) any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 18, 2007)

sorry man... would love to help u out, but I don't use seedbanks... just clones thru people. it's all who u know, brother.

but... I can offer this suggestion... use a credit card to place your order, cuz then if they don't show up within a reasonable time, you can phone the credit card company and refuse payment.... that's what I'd do in your place.


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 18, 2007)

first go to any mall and get one of those prepaid visa cards. TD Banknorth also has them ammong other places. Then order from Dr. Chronic. He has excellant seeds, prices, fast shipping, and most importantly alot of great feedback


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 18, 2007)

rhenderson said:
			
		

> first go to any mall and get one of those prepaid visa cards. TD Banknorth also has them ammong other places. Then order from Dr. Chronic. He has excellant seeds, prices, fast shipping, and most importantly alot of great feedback


 
ok, dad....

:rofl:


----------



## stoner 420 (Nov 18, 2007)

so you guys think i should get a prepaid credit card and order from the doc ... if i order from nirvana off the doc site will the doc be the one i get it from or will i have to consult nirvana for info..... and don't they ask you for identification when you apply for a p.o box and also from the doc .......


----------



## Old Bud (Nov 18, 2007)

If you order from the Doc you will get it from the doc. Not  as suspicious coming from England as from Holland where Nivana is located. Got some from the Doc last week and was very stealthy, looked like a letter from a law firm. I just use my credit card and get it shipped to my address but I wouldn't do that if I lived in the US.


----------



## stoner 420 (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks old bud i think i will have it sent to another address and get a prepaid cc cause there is way to much identity theft  going on so with that said i will be ordering some seed in a few days thanks for the input old bud you've been help


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 19, 2007)

i agree with the use of a pre-paid card for the order this way if your in the u.s. it wont show on your bill and be traced to you. but as far as sending it to another addy thats not your s thats IMO looking for some trouble reasons for that are 1 then more then just you know that your growin. 2 who ever you have the beans sent to can get into trouble for it it the package is intercepted 3 whoever you have the beans sent to may decide to keep them etc etc. i know im plannin on getting me some import beans (mandellas satori looks good and hearty from the Doc) but i plan on using my home addy and a pre-paid cc with a phony name for the home addy so that way there isnt too many indians in the teepee( too many knowing what im doing) and if the package does get picked off by the feds its not in my name and there will be no fuss about the loss of a tiny bit of cash.


----------



## jash (Nov 19, 2007)

hey dubba,i was also planing to order satori but directly from mandala!!!!


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 19, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> hey dubba,i was also planing to order satori but directly from mandala!!!!


 
hmm interesting :rofl: you gonna do a GJ on it lol :holysheep:


----------



## stoner 420 (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks dubbaman i appreciate the info but one question are you growing at your home or somewhere the beans are not going to be sent cause i have read alot about ( don't have your beans sent to your grow place) so i was just woundering .. but it really don't matter i took my grow setup down for a little while so having them sent here should not b a problem......... thanks for the reply


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2007)

I had mine sent to my address, but under a different name.  Before we moved in this house was a rental.  So we're still occassionally getting mail for 3 past families.    No probs at all.


----------



## rocknsea (Dec 14, 2007)

Does it make sense to get a prepaid CC and a P.O. box to have the beans sent. Or is it ok to have them send to your home addy.

Thanks


----------



## audix2359 (Dec 14, 2007)

I think a PO Box is a good idea.  As far as the pre-paid CC, I'm not sold on that.  A lot of pre paid cards only work for domestic purchases, so you need to look out for that.

And, in the UK and Holland seeds sales are legal, so no need to worry about the retailer getting busted and handing over your info.  I know that the Doc has an option to retain or destroy your info upon ordering, so it's your choice.

And, if you're going to get caught, the last way (IMO) would be for some LEO to track an international credit card order.


----------



## BenDover (Dec 17, 2007)

audix2359 said:
			
		

> And, in the UK and Holland seeds sales are legal, so no need to worry about the retailer getting busted and handing over your info.  I know that the Doc has an option to retain or destroy your info upon ordering, so it's your choice.
> 
> And, if you're going to get caught, the last way (IMO) would be for some LEO to track an international credit card order.



I am going to agree with audix on this one. Unless you are ordering a pound of seeds, I wouldn't worry about the feds doing anything.

I think it is funny how paranoid some people are about some of the aspects of growing your own weed. :ccc:


----------



## audix2359 (Dec 17, 2007)

Something else I'd suggest if you're still very worried is to use an incorrect name.  With PO Boxes that can be tricky because they say that you'll only get mail that addressed to the person whose name is on the box.  However, you can put only a first or last name or just a first initial and last name.  You can also slightly misspell your name (ie, Mark Jones would be Marc Jones).  This would leave you with some plausable deniability that would help you in case you are worried about being busted, which for seeds, might be a first.


----------

